

Console for debugging web apps on mobile devices - msemenistyi
https://github.com/B1naryStudio/js-mobile-console

======
abluecloud
I don't know the non-iphone alternative to this, but I use safari to connect
to my iPhone which allows me to read the console, view the dom and execute
commands on the browser window through console inputs.
[https://developer.apple.com/safari/tools/](https://developer.apple.com/safari/tools/)

~~~
lukifer
The generic version of this is weinre [1], which also uses the WebKit
debugger.

I love the Safari/iPhone flavor, but I wish it persisted between page loads.
Having to constantly re-open it from the menu gets annoying fast.

[1] [http://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre-
docs/latest/](http://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre-docs/latest/)

